
Three Chinese cities on lockdown, travel disrupted amid coronavirus outbreak - arkadiyt
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/three-chinese-cities-lockdown-travel-disrupted-amid-coronavirus-outbreak-n1121056
======
october_sky
Wow. I thought lockdown was an editorialization of the event, but seems to be
accurate. Quote from an NBC News correspondent there:

> Wuhan is now closed off. No flights or trains out, and no mass transit
> within. Before dawn, we saw public buses parked on streets.

>
> [https://twitter.com/janisfrayer/status/1220176782999113728](https://twitter.com/janisfrayer/status/1220176782999113728)

------
hker
Five now.

China virus: five cities locked down and Beijing festivities scrapped

[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jan/23/coronavirus-
pa...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jan/23/coronavirus-panic-
spreads-in-china-with-three-cities-in-lockdown)

